# Kräuterkunde addon



## cruzn41 (4. August 2009)

Huhu

Ich suche ein addon was irgentwie ein ton/ping geräusch macht wenn ein kraut auf meiner mini map ist ^^

Wieso ? ich gucke nicht so auf meine mini karte und übersehe vllt noch welche xD

mfg cruzn41 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumsteak (8. August 2009)

Hi! Ich denke so ein AddOn gibts nicht, aber ich kann dir nen anderes gutes AddOn bzw 2 empfehlen die einem das farmen sehr leicht machen.

Das erste AddOn: Gathermate -> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...gathermate.aspx
Das AddOn zeigt dir jegliche Kräuter auf der Map an, ähnlich Gatherer. Allerdings finde ich Gahermate besser, da du auch einstellen kannst das er dir nur die Spots bestimmter Kräuter anzeigt, Schätze, Immerfrostsplitter usw.

Das zweite AddOn:  Gathermate-Data -> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...rmate_data.aspx
Eine Erweiterung für Gathermate. Hier hast du bereits seeeehr viele Spots von Kräutern,Erzen,Schätzen usw drinn, die dir automatisch angezeigt werden.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. August 2009)

Routes+Gatherer+wowhead daten+ sexymap nutze ich
ist so ein radar aufn Bildschirm wo du einfach Strichen nachgehst und
Kräuter einsammelst^^


----------



## Barbossa94 (14. September 2009)

Rumsteak schrieb:


> Hi! Ich denke so ein AddOn gibts nicht, aber ich kann dir nen anderes gutes AddOn bzw 2 empfehlen die einem das farmen sehr leicht machen.
> 
> Das erste AddOn: Gathermate -> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...gathermate.aspx
> Das AddOn zeigt dir jegliche Kräuter auf der Map an, ähnlich Gatherer. Allerdings finde ich Gahermate besser, da du auch einstellen kannst das er dir nur die Spots bestimmter Kräuter anzeigt, Schätze, Immerfrostsplitter usw.
> ...



Muss man den Data Ordner in den GarterMate Ordner verschieben oder einfach in Addons?


----------

